# EHU keeps tripping the van electrics at home



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, i wonder if anyone can give me some pointers to this problem. I have put the van on hookup at home and its ok for a few minutes then trips the box in the van and also the mcb in the fuse box in the house. I have checked the lead visually as well as with a multimeter for continuity but all seems ok there. Any help greatly received. Chas.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Check the plugs internals. Could be loose wiring at the pin grub screws.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd try a few things to localise the problem.

1. Plug the lead into the house but not the van and reset the mcb in the house. Check that it doesn't trip again.

2. If that's ok then turn off, plug the lead into the van, but switch off the RCD and MCB's in the van before turning the power back on to the lead.

3. If that's ok, turn on the RCD in the van but leave the MCB's off.

4. If that's ok turn on the MCB's one at a time waiting between each one to see if the fault returns.

Hopefully following that through will give some indication as to where the fault lies.

Phil


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Chas

A bit more info please.

You do not say whether the 12v master switch is 'on' when you plug in, and if it is what services are also selected 'on' - fridge, lighting etc.

Does it trip with all 'off'?

Have you got an ammeter on your MH control box? If so, maybe one step would be to watch the ammeter while someone else plugs in the EHU. I would guess that if the trip does not occur immediately that it will show little or no discharge at first but will be showing a high one just before the trip. If this happens with all 12v 'off' it could either be a fault in the battery charger or a short in any circuit that might be run directly from either the leisure (or engine battery - if it is fed by the charger) e.g fridge light (if fridge 'on'), or alarm system from engine battery.

The delay in the trip happening could either be caused when a relay activates after certain conditions apply and the relay connects to a circuit with a short. Another possibility for the delay is if the blown-air heating is connected and it trips when the fan changes from slow to fast after the heater has clicked in.

I the tripping does not occur when all 12v systems are off, then obviously try switching each internal system on in turn, while watching tha ammeter - that should identify where the problem is.

I know you have checked the EHU cable for continuity, but as a double check could you borrow another?

More info would help.

Geoff


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have checked the connections to all the plugs and sockets on the EHU and even the socket on the side of the van. Thanks Spacy.
Phil i followed your procedure as far as the MCBs the two MCBs are linked together so they both operate at the same time. Anyway i had power in the van for 15 minutes then it tripped the fusebox in the van and also in the house. I don't think it has anything to do with the house electrics, because i remember we were at Baltic Wharfe a couple of weeks ago and it tripped the post there so it must be van related or maybe even the EHU lead even though it appears to be alright.
Its still under warranty (2015 Adria Compact) and is due for a habitation check in March so hopefully they may isolate the problem. 
Its an Elecroblock EBL 226 + OVP, maybe thats where the problem is? 
We are going to an MCC rally this weekend so we will probably be on gas and i will take the genny to charge the battery just in case!
Thanks for your input Gents. Chas.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Geoff, No ammeter unfortunatley. It trips after about 15 minutes with nothing switched on, the only thing showing is the symbol for the hookup connection on the control panel. I think i may try another lead if i can, it would at least rule that out.
On another note this is what is so good about this site (MHF) In a few minutes i have had answers from Spacerunner who i believe is in Portugal, Phil who looks like is in Wales and Geoff who i believe resides in Poland talk about International Rescue! Thanks again. Chas.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm trying out some new glasses and wondered why you'd have an EMU at home - or in the van.
Gave me a chuckle at the thought of it though.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

I can only ask, "have you tried turning it off and on again?" 

Not much help but just trying to extend the International Rescue theme - I'm currently in the Far East ;-)


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> I'm trying out some new glasses and wondered why you'd have an EMU at home - or in the van.
> Gave me a chuckle at the thought of it though.


I ain't Rod Hull!!:laugh:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chasper said:


> Its an Elecroblock EBL 226 + OVP, maybe thats where the problem is?
> Chas.


Remove the mains flying socket from the front of the Electroblok and that will isolate it from the mains system [it is the battery charger mains input].


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

You haven't really explained "when" it goes off and I don't understand how 2 switches can be "joined together"? Is it not just a double width main input switch? Do you have other main fuses/trip switches?

HOWEVER, I've had a reoccuring "tripping" problem, which seemed to have very little pattern behind it. I now believe that it is water in the heater element of the Truma. IF I use gas heating for a while, it dries out the immersion and the problem disappears for a day or so. Sometimes it will go a couple of days between trippings, sometimes a couple of hours and sometimes a couple of seconds. When the weather permits, I'll be looking at extracting the immersion element.

Don't know how much you want to look, but if it's under warranty and you have a check booked, I would leave it alone OR try to get the check done sooner - Gordon


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> You haven't really explained "when" it goes off and I don't understand how 2 switches can be "joined together"? Is it not just a double width main input switch? Do you have other main fuses/trip switches?
> 
> HOWEVER, I've had a reoccuring "tripping" problem, which seemed to have very little pattern behind it. I now believe that it is water in the heater element of the Truma. IF I use gas heating for a while, it dries out the immersion and the problem disappears for a day or so. Sometimes it will go a couple of days between trippings, sometimes a couple of hours and sometimes a couple of seconds. When the weather permits, I'll be looking at extracting the immersion element.
> 
> Don't know how much you want to look, but if it's under warranty and you have a check booked, I would leave it alone OR try to get the check done sooner - Gordon


Yes i now see it is a double width main input switch. Thanks.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

rayc said:


> Remove the mains flying socket from the front of the Electroblok and that will isolate it from the mains system [it is the battery charger mains input].


Sorry Ray are you saying it is probably the battery charger mains input that is the problem or have i got that wrong!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

as has been said, if it is under warranty let the dealer check and identify the fault - it certainly sounds like there is a fault and it could be in one of several places;

the two eds of the EHU lead - easily checked by using a different lead and a different lead can be real benefit, it could be a fault along the length due to it being trapped and the pvc insulation broken at a point - not easy to locate as the contact may be intermittent,

the equipment in the MH - if the start up current exceeds the trp value it MIGHT trip, but IMO that is unlikely,

a wiring or equipment fault can only really be traced and sorted by the dealer - that is what the warranty is all about IMO.

The fault COULD be in your connection from the EHU lead into the house - once attached it may complete a circuit that has water somewhere providing the "leakage" that results int he trip operating...... then it is a house wiring problem - so needs professional checking there......

Sorry to be ducking but there are times when the professionals have to be held responsible for locating such problems as they can be notoriously difficult to isolate....

The limit of what I would do is try another lead - bought or borrowed to allow you to check, or perhaps try that lead on someone else's MH and EHU connection and see if it still trips.....

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

chasper said:


> Sorry Ray are you saying it is probably the battery charger mains input that is the problem or have i got that wrong!


If you disconnect the charger and the mains does not trip then the charger may well be related to the problem.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If it is MCB's that are tripping it should be easy to eliminate parts of the system by switching them off or as in the battery charger example disconnecting it. If it is RCD's that are tripping then a bit more difficult.

What trips and after how long if the fridge and water/space heater are switched off, nothing is plugged into mains sockets and the battery charger disconnected?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have ordered another lead, should be here tomorrow so will try that. Penquin (dave) i do not intend to try and fix the fault if thats what it is, its booked into Chelstons to have a new habitation door fitted in a couple of weeks, Hopefully they will have time to investigate the problem at the same time. Ray i will try what you have suggested just to isolate that from the equation. Thanks again to all the responses. Chas. FAB!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Tell Chelstons in advance so that they have enough time and staff - otherwise they may well turn round and say "Sorry, no suitable staff"

but if warned n advance they can hopefully ensure that they do have the staff, although they are bound NOT to have any specialist parts needed so will have to go back when they have got them.... (as happens so often with servicing and spares....)

Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Dave but it is also booked for a habitation service in March (just to maintain the warranty with Adria)


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

From whats been said its not an earth fault as the RCDs are not tripping unless the OPs language is incorrect, for the MCBs to trip whaich are effectively fuses then something has to be taking too much current, the fact that the house and the van go at the same time is coincidental and possible. As its not an earth fault it almost certainly rules out the cable.
MCBs trip due to heat, heat can be instantaenous or slow build up both are caused by current generally created by an overload due to a fault.

So with everything unplugged its either the fridge, the charger or the water heater/ central heating all of which generally have a mains socket associated with them so unplug each one in turn which is what I think Ray said.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

I don't know what you've isolated so far but for what its worth, I once had a problem with the Dometic fridge tripping the connection while on a site. When I unplugged the 13amp fridge plug stopped the tripping.
Starting the engine and turning it off again cleared the condition and it never happened again. I didn't investigate so don't know the exact cause.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We've had a similar problem with electrics tripping, we have 3 MCBs on our Sargent box, we managed to narrow it down to the one marked as the MCB for mains sockets and hob hotplate. The trips happened even though we thought we had nothing in use.

On the telephone advice of a motorhome repair engineer we unplugged all plugs and by a process of elimination narrowed it down to the socket that the microwave was plugged into, a very slightly loose wire


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

An update on the problem. Last Wednesday i phoned Chelstons to report the problem, they said bring it in Thursday and they will investigate ( i was off to a MCC rally at Cheltenham so was on the way. I waited for a couple of hours and then the guy who was looking at it came and said who fitted your solar panel? It was fitted nearly a year ago i said by ( i won't say who on here) apparently when he had installed the wiring the last job was to fit a plywood panel to the back of the cupboard the wiring was routed through, anyway he had inadvertantly nicked the power cable for one of the 230v sockets, he had put the panel back the wrong way round so consequently the screws were out of line with the original holes. Overtime the screw appears to have cut into the insulation and caused the short circuit.I phoned the guy up and he said bring it in and i will have a look, which i did, he acknowledged his mistake and sorted it out. All is well now! Chelstons were fantastic when they found the problem, because it was not warranty work they said i would have to pay for the time which i agreed w ith, then they said they were not going to charge me! So thanks to Chelstons for fitting me in at very short notice and for not charging me for their time. Thanks for all the suggestions at the time it just shows even the professionals occasionally can make mistakes, Chas.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update, a nice neat free solution


----------

